# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  Unreal Tournament  2004 won't start

## Möller

Ok, I installed UT2004, got it up and running, and all of a sudden it wont start. I get this message when i try to run it:



```
Assertion failed: sizeof(*this)==GetClass()->GetPropertiesSize() [File:UnGame.cpp] [Line: 149]

History: 

Exiting due to error
```

Can someone tell me why?

----------


## Hemmer

> Ok, I installed UT2004, got it up and running, and all of a sudden it wont start. I get this message when i try to run it:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Assertion failed: sizeof(*this)==GetClass()->GetPropertiesSize() [File:UnGame.cpp] [Line: 149]
> 
> History: 
> 
> ...


Have you tried running it as root?



```
sudo ut2004
```

if that works, then you can either run it as root each time you play or you will need to re-install the game as root:



```
sudo sh /cdrom/linux-installer.sh
```

----------


## holylucifer

well my ut 2004 starts and then crashes and i get , http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/9...eenshotcz6.png

----------


## MyKal

i am having the same problem as Möller and i have tried running it as root and it does the same thing

i really hope someone has an answer to this one you see my family (me my wife and our ten year old son) have family night lan parties (geeky as hell right?) and this is putting quite a cramp on family game time  :Very Happy:  haha

----------


## evets25

holylucifer, your problem looks to be different than moller's. Mostly likely, you don't have the nvidia (or ati, or intel) driver installed. 

Mollier, I have no ideas about that crash, try reinstalling ut2004. I know I've gotten it to work before, so keep trying. Also, since ut2004 is just a game, there should never _ever_ be a need to run it as root. Ever. If it's a permissions problem (which it's clearly not), then you would change the permissions on the files it can't access, rather than running it as root. Running regular programs like this as root is a *bad* habit to get in to, so don't do it!

----------


## Brebs

Try resetting your ut2004 settings:


```
mv ~/.ut2004{,-bak}
```

----------


## MyKal

> Try resetting your ut2004 settings:
> 
> 
> ```
> mv ~/.ut2004{,-bak}
> ```


OH MY GOD IT WORKED!!!

and it was so simple that i am shamed

but seriously thanks so much brebs your a lifesaver 

Möller, i hope this works for you as well maybe i will see you in the tournament sometime

----------


## Mercerism

Hm, did not work for me, having the same problem as Möller.
First i installed ut2004 and applied the latest patch, but couldn't get it to run, then i reinstalled it, changed some permissions and it worked, although it showed me that i had to install the latest patch to play online, so i applied the patch again and now it is screwed.
I might just reinstall it again and make sure to apply the patch before running it the first time.

----------

